

Ask HN: How do you handle internationalization in your app? - kqr2

Just curious, what techniques do people here use to handle internationalization?  Do you use a database?  How do you manage graphical assets, etc?
======
bdmac97
I cry and hope it magically happens while I'm not looking.

But seriously I have not really addressed i18n in my apps yet. I would say how
you go about it is going to depend at least a bit on your
framework/programming language. I'm using Ruby on Rails for my apps so I would
probably just follow the generally accepted RoR best-practices on 18n which
dictates using the file system and YAML translation files based on keys that
you use in your app (at least the last time I looked that was the best
practice).

